# MASSIVE THANKS TR RACING :D



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I would just like to say a huuuuuuugggeee thanks to all the guys at TR Racing for getting my car sorted and ready for Japshow this weekend at such late notice. 
These boys stayed up stupidly late last nite mapping my car + sorting out a few gremlins another tuner left me stuck with (say no more). To say passionate about their work would be a massive understatement these boys are the ****in DADDYS 

I cannot recomend these guys enough. 

Big thanks Rob, Justin & Harry


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good man.:smokin::smokin::smokin:

Told you they were the Best.:smokin:

Mick.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

lol, cheers Mick. 
They really impressed me, couldn't believe how far out there way they went to get the car ready for mapping. Originaly was booked in for mapping only, then found EVERY gasket on manifold, turbo and wastegate were blowing, so was a turbo off, manifold off etc etc before Rob could even begin the map. Started mapping at 9-10pm ish. I dont know any other tuner that would stay on so late jus to keep there customers happy.

Like i said ****IN DADDYS ;D :thumbsup::smokin:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice to hear some positive comments, so how did the mapping go? Happy with the results?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've only been down there once but I have to admit, I was highly impressed by the guys myself. Very friendly bunch and some of the cars there....

I LOVE Harry's R34.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

;D Mapping went very well, more than impressed with the results. Road mapping was fun in the wet  lmfao i nearly poo'd ha ha. :thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

So are you going to tell us the figures or are you going to wait till japshow?!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Top Man Rob,

It was worth staying for!! sideways at 130mph wasnt fun but i did say from the start that the car has to be road tested after dyno ha ha ha ha 
Cheers for getting your hands dirty too mate, not only did it help us get some other work done but you could see first hand what had been done previously 

Should be an interesting japshow.

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bunch of cowboys I thought....


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Bunch of cowboys I thought....


pmsl ..


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Snowfiend said:


> Bunch of cowboys I thought....


Robs gone to his mates garage to go and do some burnouts..? 

Rob


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry peeps i'm keepin dyno figures to myself . Lets see how we get on at jap show this weekend. :thumbsup:

Cheers Rob was good to get down an dirty  seeing what was done previously was a lil bit shocking to say the least but hey she's in good hands now and the only way from here is forwards. Let the FUUUUUUUNNN begin 

Road testing was fun fun fun to say the least, couldn't wipe the grin off my face alll the way home. Big thanks again mate apreciate you guys staying on so late, TOP QUALITY SERVICE. :thumbsup::smokin:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Got to be 900bhp! are you gonna get her in the 9s,good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Top job....they are very good there, hoping that they can turn mine round quickly....except i dont think Rob wants to give me mine back....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

a good source told me that you dinoed at 256 bhp at the fly! is that true or do you have some dino results :sadwavey:

o and my source wants to stay anomonous! (is that spelt corredt)


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

lmfao  Cheers for the replys peeps, cant say enough how happy i am wiv the service the lads provided :clap: :thumbsup:

As for 256bhp @fly te he that was in reverse  :thumbsup: 

I want to keep results hush hush at the mo, sorry peeps, i love keepin secrets an i'm not lettin this cat out the bag. :smokin:

Cheers

Rob


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Have to say this car is one of the 32's i really like, looks, sound and goes SICK!!!.
Also nice to meet you.

Good luck on Sunday.


Tony


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

How did you get on at the weekend then Shaggy :smokin:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Good morning all . Cheers Tony was good to meet u. 

Well on to Jap fest now, did really well, won my class hands down. Managed a 10.27 @ 144 mph. Well happy with the results as its the first time i've really driven the car in anger. Got her back on wednesday so i've not had alot of seat time yet.

Would like to giv TR Racing another big shout for coming down and providing me with track side support. Thanks alot lads, wouldn't of been possible without yr help. :thumbsup:  :clap:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> a good source told me that you dinoed at 256 bhp at the fly! is that true or do you have some dino results :sadwavey:
> 
> o and my source wants to stay anomonous! (is that spelt corredt)


10.27 @ 144mph not bad for 256bhp! :chuckle:

Ozz


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That's Brilliant Shaggy.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You will defo be in the TOTB team mate if you want.

What a great result for a first outing:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Well done.

Mick.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

was this the car i saw at japshow sun 21st


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

max1 said:


> was this the car i saw at japshow sun 21st


Yes it would of been.

Mick.:thumbsup:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

aha sounded real strong and went life **** few of the guys that help me out also commented on this car ,looked awesome well done all involved .


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> 10.27 @ 144mph not bad for 256bhp! :chuckle:
> 
> Ozz


maybe i got the numbers mixed up on the BHP! 

You going to show us your dino result yet? 


Bloody quick car! was that full trim aswell? slicks?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Bonjourno  thanks for all the kind comments peeps. Really enjoyed myself which is wot its all about.

Cheers Mick would love to run wiv the big boys at TOTB this yr, sounds like its gonna be proper messy weekend  cant wait.

max1, Yeah that was prob me  spent most of the day in the que and playing with the cars settings so did'nt see much other track action which is bit of a shame, but hey, i had a brilliant time all the same and walked away with a new PB. Thanks for yr comments as well, y'll have to pop over and say hello next time mate.

Mattysupra, hello mate  car was running toyo 888's with the rear seats removed, the car weight is 1440 kg last time i weighed her.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Bonjourno  thanks for all the kind comments peeps. Really enjoyed myself which is wot its all about.
> 
> Cheers Mick would love to run wiv the big boys at TOTB this yr, sounds like its gonna be proper messy weekend  cant wait.
> 
> ...



very good, almost full street trim then, how do you find the r888's? I was looking at getting a set for mine to use on the quarter. Whats the grip like? what was 60 feet time?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Mattysupra, r888's aint too bad tbo, good for general driving about etc and track days etc, but when it comes to the drag stip i think its all about the proper drag slicks. My poor rear tires were brand new on friday but after a few burnouts hmmm well dont think they gonna last too long lmfao 

My 60ft times on the 10.27 was 1.7 something i'll go an dig the slips out the car in a bit just to be sure. Felt like had bit of wheel spin 1st and 2nd so its deffo bout the slicks to put down some really good times i think, but hey i'm no expert, i just enjoy spankin my gal down the 1/4 mile and i'll let the peeps who know more than me give me advice. 

Cheers Rob :wavey:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Quality result  That looks to be a 9 second car everyday once you get some more seat time and maybe some excess weight out  Top stuff, delighted for you


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

ah so it was your car i saw on sunday!

awesome sounding car! serious speed as well! good one guys! 

Saw justing bending over (easy now) beside you so knew it had to be a first outing or something. Quality times for the first runs!

Shows there is much more to come!

Cant wait to see it in the future!


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

im getting mine mapped on monday so seeing this thread has inspired confidence constantly seeing good coments on TR Racing


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

dont think i have seen a bad thing about robs mapping??


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks again for all the good comments  cant tell u guys how happy i am. My cheeks are still aching from the BIG grin i've had all over my face all weekend.

Dennis : Mate..... seriously TR are the ****in daddys :bowdown1: The lads are so helpfull and dedicated to keeping their customers happy, you just wouldn't believe how much so. 
We were up there on wednesday nite till crazy o'clock mapping my car just so i could race at jap show this wkend. Most tuners i know come 5pm thats it, tools down and gone. These boys wouldn't stop till the job was done and i could drive home. 
All i can say is fair play Rob, Justin & Harry. You got a customer for life  :bowdown1:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO @ the pic of justin with his legs out in your avatar!

Ive just used Rob from RIPS wheelhorsepower calculator and by entering your 144mph and weight it came back with
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You dont have to send a car to new zealand to run low 10's 

Mark/Max1 get your name down for totb mate! a few more 9 sec top speed cars like yours and we have much more of a chance.

All i can say shaggy is... what you got the car to do on the weekend made the early hours finish in the week worth it!

Done us proud mate!

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Ive just used Rob from RIPS wheelhorsepower calculator and by entering your 144mph and weight it came back with
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Actually Rob, it came back with 750whp  Nice job. :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Lmfao, Justin has got some shexy legs on him 

Thanks again Rob for all yr help and support, yr a legend. The least i could do was go out there and give it my best shot. Thanks again and looking forward to the next outings :thumbsup:


----------

